# Fuente de alimentación con toma de corriente alterna



## carlosn (Jul 22, 2006)

hola no soy muy experto en el tema de la electronica y recurro a vuestro asesoramiento para conseguir hacer una conexión de corriente alterna de la fuente atx que tengo en mi pc, quiero conectar la toma de corriente del monitor a ella para que se apage junto con el pc y corte el suministro, como en el caso de algunas fuentes que ya traen un conector hembra para esta función. Podriais indicarme de que parte de la fuente puedo conseguir esta toma? . Gracias .


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 22, 2006)

Si apagas tu monitor consume lo mismo que cuando no recibe señal y la luz se pone ambar.
Si lo dejas mucho tiempo desenchufado pierde la configuracion de geometría que le hayas ajustado.
Si tu fuente ATX trae hembra para el monitor, está en paralelo y no se apaga junto con la PC.
Para que se apague hay que abrir la fuente y modificarla; conozco 2 formas:

1-Insertar un RELÉ 12v-220v 8A y un diodo inversamente polarizado.
2-Insertar un MOC3041, un par de SCR y otros componentes discretos (fijate en el datasheet del 3041)

El 1 me duró poco, como el monitor consume mucho por ahi el relé no desconecta, y a la larga deja de andar el relé.
El 2 es maravilloso, nunca me dejó a pata, es algo caro pero vale la pena, conmuta solo cuando la sinusoidal pasa por 0, varias fuentes cambié y lo fui pasando de una a otra; por eso tambien te recomiendo que lo armes con terminales así te sirve para tu próxima fuente.

Para el monitor no lo uso más porque me jode la configuración de geometría, pero me desconecta los parlantes, el módem, etc.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 22, 2006)

Los monitores modernos las configuraciones las suelen grabar en una EEpron, es raro que se pierda la configuracion..


Si algun dia el monitor hacer cosas raras o no arranca, busca un 24C02 o similar que aveces padecen de arzaimer


----------



## carlosn (Jul 22, 2006)

gracias Nilfred, e estado echandole un vistazo al datasheet peor no se cual de los esquemas que aparecen utilizar  ademas que no entiendo los esquemas de electronica, podrias hacerme un pequeño esquema de como tu lo tienes hecho y donde van conectados los componentes? te lo agradeceria mucho


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 23, 2006)

¿Donde vivis tenes linea de 110 o 220?

Si te bajaste el datasheet de Fairchild, fijate la "Figure 14" para 110v o la "Figure 15" para 220v
La ventaja sobre la 12 y la 13 es que no distorsiona la sinusoide y no hay que calcular el "snubber network"

¿Alguien sabe de un simulador que tenga el MOC3041 en la librería de componentes o como agregarlo al Electornic Workbench Multisim 8?

No entendes los esquemas electrónicos y vas a trabajar con 220


----------



## carlosn (Jul 25, 2006)

gracias nilfred por el esquema , con respecto a si me voy a atrever a trabajar a 220 v sin conocer de esquemas electronicos , jejeje pues si jejeje estoy loco. Bueno aparte de bromas , por eso no hay problema nilfred el dependiente de la tienda donde compro los componentes es amigete y me lo explica sin problemas yo solo tengo que llevarle el esquema el me vende los componentes y me explica como va, yo solo tengo que soldar que es lo que me gusta jejeje , gracias amigo .


----------



## Nilfred (Jul 27, 2006)

Te sugiero armarlo dentro de una zapatilla con varios tomas.
Yo usé una que ya tenía un interruptor de punto y un fusible. La única modificacion exterior que hice es la entrada de 12v que proviene de la PC.
Antes estaba dentro de la fuente, pero ahora la PC y el monitor se alimentan de la UPS y el resto del estabilizador.

Agrega a tu lista de compras: 
2 generosos disipadores para los SCR, salvo que tu amiguito tenga los aisladores para montar los 2 SCR en un solo disipador.
1 fusible de 10A, por seguridad y para cumplir con la normativa vigente.
1 Llave de punto, nunca se sabe si lo que queres reemplazar es reemplazable.

Los SCR del circuito son de 400V 25A, si no los conseguis o te resultan muy caros no le pongas menos de 400V 8A.


----------



## carlosn (Jul 27, 2006)

ok nilfred asi se lo hare saber al chico de la tienda te agradezco denuevo tu ayuda , cuando lo termine posteare fotos aver que te parece el resultado.
Gracias . Saludos .


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 1, 2006)

Decidí hacer uno más de estos para una de mis otras PCs, fuí a la tienda y consegui lo siguiente:

TYN612M SCR 600V 12A dV/dt: 50V/µs
TYN412M SCR 400V 12A dV/dt: ¿?
TIC116M SCR 600V 8A dV/dt: 400V/µs 
TIC106D SCR 400V 5A dV/dt: 10V/µs
MOC3041 Zero-crossing OptoTriac 400V 1A LED: 1.5V 15mA
MOC3063 Zero-crossing OptoTriac 600V 1A LED: 1.5V 5mA
1N4001 50V PRR  1A
1N4004 400V PRR 1A
330 Ohm 1W en vez de 360
680 Ohm ¼W
220.0 Ohm ¼W  (5 bandas)

Y ahora paso a explicar para que esos componentes de mas:

El TIC106D estaba muy barato y figuraba como de 8A en la tienda, en casa ví que no sirve ya que el dV/dt crítico es muy bajo y es de 5A 

El vendedor muy astuto, luego de entregarme los SCRs de 400/600v se negó rotundamente a venderme los diodos 1N4001, y en su lugar me ofreció los 1N4004; ahora que reviso en casa lo que compré me doy cuenta que bien pudo haber tenido razón... Aunque el que tengo hecho anda joya con los 1N4001.

La resistencia de 220 es para encender el LED de 15mA con 5V en vez de 680 para 12V, porque en la otra PC la salida de tension para los parlantes es de 5V.

El MOC3063 lo compré solo para tener coherencia de componentes, ya que la mayoría de los SCR disponibles son de 600V, pero ahora me faltan diodos 1N4005 y tengo que calcular de vuelta las resistencias para 5mA en vez de 15mA 

Tambien compré un TRIAC, TIC226M, 600V 8A para ir por el otro camino haber que pasa, me costo 3 veces un SCR de las mismas caracteristicas, por lo que no se lo recomiendo a nadie.

La zapatilla no consigo, parece que el tema del fusible y el interruptor son mutuamente excluyentes, o uno o el otro pero no ambos; aún cuando ya me estaba resignando con una c/interruptor, s/fusible me trae erroneamente el vendedor una zapatilla con fusible reseteable que a su entender era un interruptor... Me enloquecí con el descubrimiento pero no la llevé porque le faltaba espacio para la circuitería extra que le quiero meter.  

Si a alguien le interesa saber los precios individuales de estos componentes en Pesos Argentinos al 31/07/2006 en Quain Radio, Resistencia - Chaco - Argentina, que me mande un PM. 
Total aproximado del proyecto en USD: 2,50


----------



## scrrr (Nov 16, 2008)

haber si alguien me ayuda con esta pequeña duda :
como es que un optoacloplador logra bloquear el triac  de mando despues de haberlo puesto en conduccion?
debido a que?.... tiene un circuito interno acaso ? quien hace ese trabajo?
porque si tengo claro es que quitandole la corriente en su compuerta el triac por definicion debe seguir cebado pero algo hace el opto MOC que lo bloquea..............


----------



## fernandob (Nov 16, 2008)

la verdad que me asombra como meten electronica en todo.

yt como se complican.

yo no se que pasa si el triac es mal gatillado y comienza a mandar los semiciclos cortados como si fuese un dimmer.......que sera del monitor..........

si tuviese que hacerlo usaria un rele sin vueltas.

pero nada de eso hago, desde hace años cuando me compre la primer PC maldita que no se apagaba toda (quedaba siempre el mouse con luz) .y el teclado creo..........KK

de ahi en mas puse una zapatilla prolija en la pared con una buena tecla a la altura de mi pie, la punta de mi pie que suelo usar para patear.

apago la PC por las buenas o sea que don bill gates la apague y luego apago con el dedo el monitor (o no lo apago) ....con el pie le doy una patada a la tecla machaza que corta el vivo y me voy tranquilo sabiendo que quedo todo sin tension, todo de todo por todo dividido todo.

si no estoy en casa y me mandan 380v se puede quemar todo menos la PC y sus amigos que estan en esa zapatilla por que simpemente estan desconectados fisicamente gracias a mi pie   

hace años y siempre enciende todo ok, incluso me saluda la compu.


----------



## El nombre (Nov 17, 2008)

scrrr dijo:
			
		

> haber si alguien me ayuda con esta pequeña duda :
> como es que un optoacloplador logra bloquear el triac  de mando despues de haberlo puesto en conduccion?
> debido a que?.... tiene un circuito interno acaso ? quien hace ese trabajo?
> porque si tengo claro es que quitandole la corriente en su compuerta el triac por definicion debe seguir cebado pero algo hace el opto MOC que lo bloquea..............



Diossss que mál está ¿Ahora comprendo como se deben sentir? ¿tan mal estaba yo?

Al tema.

El optoacoplador para alterna no es el que corta. Costa de un Diac (ver datasheet para su tensión)
Lo que hace es hacer que el Triac conduce.
El triac corta cuando pasa por cero.
Es decir: Si das un disparo a 1 ms del paso por cero y lo cortas a los 2 ms (esto lo haces a través del opto) el triac conduce a 1ms (justo cuando das el impulso) y corta alos 9ms (el paso la hace cada 10ms ¿Correcto?) y no volverá a conducir hasta que le des otro impulso. En tension continua no dejará de conducir.

El uso de electrónica en vez de relés es por motivo de consumo y de control. Hay muchos otros motivos al igual que inconvenientes.
Saludos

PD Hay especialistas casi para todo. Hay cosas que se suben a la cabeza y no es bueno.


----------



## Diegob (Oct 9, 2009)

hola tengo un inconveniete con un triac, tengo el q6025 pero al conectarle un abombilla de 25w se qeuma la resistencia de 180 no se por que est apsando esto gracias


----------

